

H2O – an optimized HTTP server - kazuho
http://www.slideshare.net/kazuho/h2o-20141103pptx

======
kazuho
Presentation slides at HTTP/2 conference by the developer. See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8342131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8342131)

